
Why philosophers believe we’ve reached peak human intelligence - miki123211
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2019/11/17/why-philosophers-believe-weve-reached-peak-human-intelligence/
======
ainiriand
You only have to take a look at the general elections worldwide.

Just kidding, but I think that finding a philosophic answer to a biological
problem can be tricky. It is an interesting take in any case.

------
vectorEQ
philosophers coming up with excuses for their lack of creativity :D

